# Status Update Thread..



## AnnabelsMummy

Really random, but does anyone else change their status on facebook like all the time, but not want to put loads of baby related things on there, cause they think people will get bored? or maybe it's kinda like too personal like i wouldn't put "just had my show" on facebook haha, but i'd probably post it here :thumbup: 

i thought this would be a good place to update your *Baby and bump status.. * you don't even have to explain why your status will be that - but people might ask.. :) 

plus i dunno if pregnancy has turned anyone else nosey? but i like to read them :haha: 

mine would be.. 

_*"is currently feeling completely shatterd, and wishes my bubba would hurry up and make appearance, because mummy really wants to meet you!"*_
xxxx


----------



## aob1013

Great idea!


----------



## bbyno1

yay:D

'full term today..so happy! would be lovely to go to my midwife appointment on tuesday and her tell me im dilated ;) x


----------



## divershona

brilliant idea :)

mine is: *really likes being able to relax in the bath and feel her bubs wriggling about whilst being able to keep a nosy on bnb at the same time thanks to her new laptop *


----------



## rjb

good plan :))
*is about to get some chips and then curl up for a nap. little bug is wearing me out.*


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Due date today! Although, no signs of labour or pre-labour signs what so ever. Definately going over :(


----------



## RachelRae

I like this!
*
'Had a fun girls night out! All last night I felt Jaxon kick! I love it, I'm so happy I can feel it now.' *

:)


----------



## Eabha'sMum

everybody can guess what mine will be! :blush:

*easily had the greatest day of my life... now enjoying a fish supper while my 'fiancé' flicks between golf and hurling... and i look at sofa's online *


----------



## AyaChan

is wishing Summer could talk so she could tell me what she wants


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AyaChan said:


> is wishing Summer could talk so she could tell me what she wants

i ALWAYS feel this way too lol

*
PreggoEggo is wishing quintin would go into a deep sleep so I could move him into to my bed and I could go back to , plus I have a runny nose , its annoying *


----------



## vaniilla

_*is really enjoying seeing her little boy kick and is slowly sorting out the house for dinner tonight while trying to watch mucha lucha lol *_


----------



## rainbows_x

*Is in alot of pain from my SPD & bubs being so low!*


----------



## Lauraxamy

*is wishing this stupid pain and kidney infection/kidney stone would go away now! It's stopping me from enjoying my baby girl :'(*


----------



## aob1013

tired/uncomfortable/hot


----------



## divershona

is loveing her mum loads as she has just sorted out some of my old baby stuff for me that i can have for my LO :D


----------



## RachelRae

*It's my dad's birthday so I'm going out to lunch with him and the family, should be fun.* :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

is happy about getting her water birth:)x


----------



## Jadelm

Eabha'sMum said:


> everybody can guess what mine will be! :blush:
> 
> *easily had the greatest day of my life... now enjoying a fish supper while my 'fiancé' flicks between golf and hurling... and i look at sofa's online *

OMG this is the first I've seen of it!!! Been a bit BnB absent :dohh: BUT OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY :happydance: Congrats!

Mine would be...

*is loving feeling Evie kick and can actually see her moving under the skin!! *


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Jadelm said:


> Eabha'sMum said:
> 
> 
> everybody can guess what mine will be! :blush:
> 
> *easily had the greatest day of my life... now enjoying a fish supper while my 'fiancé' flicks between golf and hurling... and i look at sofa's online *
> 
> OMG this is the first I've seen of it!!! Been a bit BnB absent :dohh: BUT OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY :happydance: Congrats!Click to expand...

why thank you :cloud9:
i am in heaven!

today would be... 
*enjoyed the day at Clones, watching Tyrone become Ulster Champions. And Éabha kicked when he made his speech *


----------



## bbyno1

feeling the heat coming back!
getting ready for the big heatwave again next week ah


----------



## kirste1

cant wait till thursday, getting so uncomfortable & mummy just wants you here now!! :( :cloud9:

i never update on facebook about the baby.. because people that arnt even good friends decide upon themselves that when shes here they'll come see her, when ive not heard anything from them the past 9 months! :growlmad: xx


----------



## stephx

... has really really bad heartburn :growlmad:


----------



## Adrienne

*is going to go insane if she doesn't get some sleep soon!*


----------



## Eabha'sMum

bump!

*is sitting like a mad woman rocking her new moses basket while on the laptop... havent got a baby yet, but already doing it subconciously *


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

kirste1 said:


> cant wait till thursday, getting so uncomfortable & mummy just wants you here now!! :( :cloud9:
> 
> i never update on facebook about the baby.. *because people that arnt even good friends decide upon themselves that when shes here they'll come see her, when ive not heard anything from them the past 9 months! *:growlmad: xx

ahh tell me about it!!! :shrug: i haven't spoke to people for months and all of a sudden they wanna see me and her at the hospital :wacko: don't think soooooo.. 

and my status update would be... 

*Had a lovely day with my better half, just wish we could have our beautiful baby girl with us to have made it complete.. *


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Eabha'sMum said:


> bump!
> 
> *is sitting like a mad woman rocking her new moses basket while on the laptop... havent got a baby yet, but already doing it subconciously *

ohh i do that too!! :thumbup: i've been putting sheets on it the last couple of days, and tryna make it all bedlike :wacko:
xxxx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

lol... thank god its not just me... i actually told myself off out loud earlier! lol... x


----------



## rainbows_x

Is bouncing on my birthing ball :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Eabha'sMum said:


> lol... thank god its not just me... i actually told myself off out loud earlier! lol... x

ahh don't worry, it gets worse, i've officially lost the plot - but the midwives seem to think it's halarious.. :blush: 
xxxx


----------



## Brionybaby

I know what you mean about facebook, every status i want to post is about bubs but i try to keep it down because ino what people are like on facebook an will end up commenting saying we dont care or something :/
But my status for now would be:

*Is enjoying my dad being on holiday, peace an quiet for me.. But now realised i dont really want to live on my own once i've had the baby so going to see what my daddy says about converting a random junk room into my bubs nursery  And living with dad with bubs  *


----------



## bbyno1

done lots of walkig and went on a longg bumpy car ride..had tightenings afterwards for about 10 mins!! then they went :(x


----------



## xprincessx

has heartburn so bad that if Callum doesn't come out with a mop i'm going to scream! lmao x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

*not my night... purple finger from playing with the nappy sacker (thingy) and just hit herself up the face with her (prettyful) ring... and it is bleeding everywhere!! grr....*


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Eabha'sMum said:


> *not my night... purple finger from playing with the nappy sacker (thingy) and just hit herself up the face with her (prettyful) ring... and it is bleeding everywhere!! grr....*

owww.. i hope you're okayyy!! :) xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

allier276 said:


> Eabha'sMum said:
> 
> 
> *not my night... purple finger from playing with the nappy sacker (thingy) and just hit herself up the face with her (prettyful) ring... and it is bleeding everywhere!! grr....*
> 
> owww.. i hope you're okayyy!! :) xxClick to expand...

aye, i am fine! lol... i always get nose bleeds, have done since i was younger! lol... but aaron is cross :blush:... lol!! he says if i am not able to wear it without killing nyself he will take it of me... i think i should go to bed now!! lol... i am feeling to giddy, and funny and stuff 
thanks :hugs:
xx


----------



## bbyno1

hoping for some good news at the midwife appointment today!x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bbyno1 said:


> hoping for some good news at the midwife appointment today!x

ohhh good luck! :dust: 


*10 Days till due date, hoping bubba decideds to make an appearance before then, not sure i can take much longer.. Love her to bits already!  so tired and worn out.. but gunna have a nice bounce on my ball then off out for a walk around town - hope it gets something started!!*


----------



## Eabha'sMum

^ ^ good luck!!!!
xx


----------



## vaniilla

is waiting for her oh to get back from his shoot and go shopping for lo, really looking forward to the mw appointment tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

*Ready for doctors, hope I don't have tonsilitis! Thinking I should basically live at the doctors at this rate...*


----------



## Natasha2605

^^ Hope it goes good.

'' Is hoping Summer has a good long nap... mummy gets some peace and quiet :) ''


----------



## divershona

feels like she has just eaten the biggest meal in the world from mcdonalds, even though it was a happy meal and i didnt manage to finish it :(


----------



## AyaChan

had some professional photos done of Summer, she spent most her time pulling silly faces coz she was filling her nappy :D


----------

